# TiVo Stream



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm selling one TiVo Stream on eBay. Item is used in good working condition.

www.ebay.com/itm/111601609269

Starting price is $99.95 with free shipping.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Not my intention, but people bid the price up to $192.50 on my used Stream. That was enough for me to buy another TiVo box!

I wonder what's going on with this product.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

That is really weird!


----------

